# How to switch from openjdk to sun



## kr651129 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm currently using openjdk6 on my system, I need to switch to linux-sun-jdk6.  I know on Debian systems I can run something like update-alternitives to switch the JDK in use.  Is there a one shot command like this in FreeBSD?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2013)

There is java/linux-sun-jdk16 available but I can't help wonder why OpenJDK wouldn't be able to suffice?


----------

